# Tank Mates for HRP/Convict Pair.



## Newbreed (Feb 23, 2009)

I have a male HRP that has Paired with a Female Black convict. I would like to house some more fish if possible and maybe a pair of fish that would give the convicts a run for their money.

I know that over stocking a African Aquarium is a decent idea because it spreads out aggression.

Now i know that convicts are like add water and u have babies. I know their aggression is major. 
However is it possible to stock CA cichlids like Africans if u find more fish with high aggression.

My tank foot print is. 48 x 16 x 17 with the middle of the tank divided by a large rock structure and soon to be overgrown amazon swords.

To make a long story short. I want something other than convicts as the centerpiece to my tank.

Seeing as my tank is divided in the middle Could i house a pair of JD's or EBJD's to contest with the convicts. Any ideas will help.


----------



## alfadog (Dec 18, 2009)

my jd's get along just fine with my convicts and my red devil gets along with the convicts to, as long as they know there place. now my red devil and jd keep to there own territorys. also my RD has bred twice with one of my convicts.............just a thought.
good luck.


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

It does not work to stock CA's the same as Africans. The reason some African can be stocked heavily is because you will find them in high densities in the wild. The same is not true for CA's, they need their space and own territories. The best long term outcomes come from tanks that are stocked with this in mind.

Also when you are dealing with aggressive cichids, it is always best to not over crowd a mating pair. This will often end up badly down the road for one or more of your fish. I would not try another pair in a tank that size with a pair of cons, especially not something larger like a pair of JD's. This kind of comes back to the point above, you wouldn't find a pair of cichlids spawn right next to another species territory in the wild. So why try it in your tank at home.

Lastly I know you have already been told this but it is worth repeating. When your HRP and con crossbreed you should never give the offspring to anyone or sell them. This is just going to further dilute these fish.


----------



## Newbreed (Feb 23, 2009)

That's why i was looking for something to keep the fry down. However I do plan on line breeding them for coloration. Once i achieve if i achieve the coloration i want of these fish then i might think of selling a few. But seeing as its already a problem im tempted just to take the HRP's and the Convict back to teh store and just go with a pair of JD's


----------



## Newbreed (Feb 23, 2009)

Here is what i am thinking:

My LFS told me to just get rid of them wait till i have more money and breed something that will make me some money. I thought very hard about that but have decided to try to breed a Hyrbid.

Now i know that most of the HRP's in fish stores today are hybrids. I have found that true in 1 of the 3 major fish stores here in San Diego.

Aquatic warehouse Has sold me TRUE wild caught HRP's.

Pet Kingdom. ( MY LFS ) Doesn't carry them, Only Black Convicts. And will not take convict fry. EVEN for free.

Fountains Aquarium. By far the worst fish store i have ever been too. Petsmart does better. Yes that's saying a lot. But its true. They had HPS's which to me looked like a hyrbid of a B. Convict and a True HRP. ( this fish was striped like a convict, No blue coloration. But was white. like the HRP's Instead.) Not to mention they called them Honduran Cobalts.

My HRP Male and B. Convict Female, are laying eggs as i type this.

My thought will be to Take the mother Convict back. The male HRP back to their respective stores once large enough.

Take a Male and a Female ( Of the Best Color. Temperament and Health ) of these Fry and Line breed them. The other fish that grow up will be Humanly Destroyed. Once i have found a Coloration and Temperament, Then i might start selling these fish.

First i am going to try and breed Females for Coloration. Trying to achieve Blueish Coloration With orange bellies. Green Fin Tips With the Honduran Patterning. If and when i Achieve that i will move on to the Males.

In no way will this be easy and probably require me to buy more tanks. But this is now become a project more than a hobby.


----------



## Newbreed (Feb 23, 2009)

Unless some one has a better idea of what i should do with my fish.... Were convicts really a good choice for a 55. Or have i just doomed my self.

Help Plzzz!!


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi *Newbreed*,

I would not distribute the fry of your HRP & Convict (and do not think you will get any money), even if you feel you may be improving their coloration, if these crosses keep being put back into the hobby we will eventually not ever be able to determine the difference between an HRP and a convict, unless wild caught. If you like both fish, I am not saying to get rid of one, i think you have the best of both worlds with a female con & male HRP, but do not distribute/raise the fry.

Now regarding your question. Convicts or their close relatives are a great choice for a 55g. and I think you have a lot of options.

Personally, I have been contemplating and wanting to set up a tank with a convict pair, a single salvini, and a school of one type of dither (i.e. giant danios, black skirt tetra, buck tooth tetras, or any other dither that may survive). I would also have a pleco to clean algae and eat convict eggs (which is key for a community tank with a spawning pair to keep aggression and population down). I have not tried this set up myself, however based on my contemplation I think it would have a high level of success. Make sure to decorate with lots of line of sight barriers (i.e. walls of tall plants 'i prefer fake', rocks, & wood).

I think the EBJD would be cool, but would honestly be worried about a breeding pair of cons (HRP/Con) being to aggressive, maybe not, but your EBJD would have to be a good bit larger than your pair. Although my EBJD is active and personable, he is not dominate in my tank, my algae eater even attacks him.

Let us know your thoughts and post some pics of your fish please. I love seeing pictures.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Newbreed (Feb 23, 2009)

I am getting Frustrated actually. I now want to return the HRP's and the convict.

I don't know where to begin. Im just at a loss of even what to do or type now. I have a head ache. I am tired. I have eggs of the convcts. ughhh maybe i should just do reptiles...


----------



## Newbreed (Feb 23, 2009)

spam?


----------



## Newbreed (Feb 23, 2009)

I have decided to take back all 3 HRP's and the female convict. any ideas of what to restock with?

What is the LARGEST pair of fish i could have in a 55g


----------



## phishes (May 17, 2005)

Newbreed said:


> I have decided to take back all 3 HRP's and the female convict. any ideas of what to restock with?
> 
> What is the LARGEST pair of fish i could have in a 55g


JDs, nics or salvini would be the largest for that size tank. I would keep anything else in there though. Nothing bigger then 10'' full grown IMO. All CA cichlid pairs are extremely aggressive to tank mates and some times to the mate. It is usually good to have a diveder handy.

Keeping fish like these are challenging because of the aggression. It is often hard to know how aggressive a cichlid will be, because it depends on the personality of the fish and tank size. It isn't easy, but well worth it.


----------

